# Conception cap - anyone?



## threebirds

Hi ladies
Im gettin increasingly desperate here!
Anyone tried the Conception Cap & anyone know where you can get it online for post to uk?
Thank u!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

I know you can get Instead Softcups online in Europe. I think Amazon.. I've never heard of a Conception cap! Some of the ladies can chime from Europe that got the Instead Softcups...


----------



## lisap2008

I have the Zavos home conception kit , I think they stopped making it because of all the complaints of women not being able to break the suction off the cervix without bleeding ,it never even got me pregnant in like 8 times of using it. I ended up conceiving last year from old fashioned BDing. if you want to try a cup to help hold everything up by the cervix your better off trying instead cups , moon cups work too but they sit a little lower. good luck!.


----------



## Jennifer01

I got instead cups from a local pharmacy...but I'm too freaked out to use them! I keep having this nightmare about having to go to emerg and have some poor doctor pry the thing out of me lol!!


----------



## crystal443

I ordered Instead cups from the UK, they don't sell them here


----------



## ulianaj

Used the instead cup once and got pregnant. Unfortunately ended in miscarriage at 9 weeks. Gonna give it another try this cycle. I'm in the US so can't help you on where to get them but wanted to wish you luck when you find them!


----------



## threebirds

Hey ladies, thanks for all your responses. Lisap that sounds really scary! No wonder they discontinued them. Jennifer IKWYM! I have tried softcups once - went in fine - but then had panic when couldn't get it out & had to get OH to do it lol. 
I was just curious about the conception cap as it seems to sit higher & tighter to cervix - but yeh, think it will have to be bding for us :)
I do find the stress of will we get to bd at the right times etc stressful and i know OH is also feeling the pressure. 
Uliana, so sorry for your loss.
Babydust all round x


----------



## pink lily

Hi

I've not been on here before and not sure what all the acronyms mean - you may no longer be looking for this but I found your thread whilst trying to search for conception cap myself.

This website sells them in the UK - seems as I have not posted 10 times I cant actually write the website...and I don't want to post 10 times... so useless. try this conceptionkit then a dot then a co then a dot then uk

lol been locked out for ten mins now or trying to help someone?!?!

I thought I might give it a try myself. Have had 4 failed attempts of ICSI, but not ready to give up :o)


----------



## anaserene

I used my diaphragm as a "cap" twice after BDing and both times I conceived! I highly recommend it!


----------



## orchidflower

you can get the softcup from boots x


----------

